# Dying Hen



## Yellowrose (May 16, 2017)

Big Momma is a Buff Orphington. She hatched out 7 chicks 2 weeks ago and is still refusing to eat. She drinks lots of water. and nibbles on grass. nibbles...

I have tried live culture yogurt, unsweetened apple sauce, maggot, meal worms, oatmeal, scrambled eggs, fresh squeezed moo juice and other things I am not thinking of at the moment. And nothing. She will eat a little one time and never again. Yogurt being the last one for like the 3rd time. Scrambled eggs yesterday and the day before.

She was wormed a week ago for a just in case, and there are no signs of mites. All she will do is drink water. I have put apple cider vinegar with the mother in it but those chicks need fresh water every couple days.

I can not take her from the chicks, she has an absolute fit. And would likely die faster if I forced her...

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. She needs help.

She looks good other then really thin. I will try to answer any questions to help figure this out.


----------



## wynn4578 (May 16, 2017)

I once had a hen go into molt and did the same thing. We had to force her to take yogurt water and mash for about a week until she started eating again. I don't know if this is your solution but you may try feeding her for a few days and see if she picks up.


----------



## Yellowrose (May 16, 2017)

I tried syringe feeding her and I just can't do it by my self. Nope no one to help me.

She has been acting like she wanted to jump into a nest to get away from the chicks the last couple days when they would pile on her back. Just now I sectioned them off. The only thing separating them is a wire. They are all sharing one light. Not sure if is a good thing separating them but she is so weak she doesn't want them on her back. I can change it back if need be.

She is nibbling on grass and lots of water. I don't know what else to do. Almost feel like I should give her a couple days like this then put her out of her misery if something doesn't change.

I will let the chicks with her when I am out there unless someone says I should do something different. Maybe turn them loose for the day like I have been doing with them and mom maybe tomorrow.. I just don't know what to do. I do know that if they are gonna lose their mom then they really need to get use to being separate. They will have 3 older chicks, a rooster and 18 other hens to deal with very soon. Nope, no place to separate everyone. Not getting a new coop for several more weeks.

Sorry for the babble, I have a thing with giving as much info as possible... I am at a loss. Thank you for your reply

ps I'm not seeing the feather loss that goes alone with a molt. Ill look again but I don't think so.


----------



## Yellowrose (May 16, 2017)

Ok, I am flippen totally confused. She is my best broody momma... 'til now. I took the chicks away from her earlier, separated them by a wire. They are blocked from the whole coop and she is in another small section because a Austrolorp is attacking her. And when I left she was eating oatmeal. Not just stopping at a couple bites. I do need to check and see if she continued eating after I left to eat dinner. But why. There has never been a food shortage around here. Why would she starve herself to death to feed her chicks?

Can I or will she take them back in a few days If she continues eating and building her health/strength back up? Should I continue to let them out with her during the day? Or are they officially abandoned? And  million more questions...


----------



## norseofcourse (May 17, 2017)

I don't know anything about chickens, but just wanted to say I'm sorry your hen is giving you troubles, and I hope she starts eating better and doing well soon.


----------



## Pstock44 (May 17, 2017)

I'm still a newbie but if the separation has gotten her to start eating and she can see the chicks are safe I'd stick with it. If she's eating oatmeal maybe mixing in some of the nutritious chick feed with give her a more rounded diet.

My broody was only eating chick feed after they hatched and a couple days ago I started mixing in her regular pellet feed. Chicks are eating the crumbles and she seems to be eating both now. It seems like she's beginning to start filling out to her old fuller self again.

Looks like I tend to babble too! Good luck.


----------



## Yellowrose (May 17, 2017)

Hello folks, Thank you. I was wrong she ate the couple bite then stopped like she always does. I may have no other choice but to put her out of her misery. Don't know whether to do it now and wait for the chicks to get a little older. They are all together right now. 

And everyone else is free range. I messed up and left the gate open. Not suppose to be out till they are pretty much done laying their eggs.

Again thank everyone.


----------



## Yellowrose (May 17, 2017)

I'm getting some electrolytes and vitamins in a few to put in their water - still grasping at straws


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 17, 2017)

Hi! Most of the BYC members have most likely moved back to the site.  I just saw your thread. Is there anything noticeable about her...her crop or a distended belly?

As long as she's eating there's hope.


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 17, 2017)

That's a really good idea...since she hasn't been eating much.


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 17, 2017)

The chicks are still separated from her?


----------



## Yellowrose (May 17, 2017)

BYC is working again? Belling seems fine water full crop


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 17, 2017)

I went back and reread your first post. As long as she seems fine as far as acting normal etc...I would watch, probably give her food she likes and see how things go. It's good to be watching her and keeping tabs...if she seems weak or unwell then intervene. The electrolyte with vitamins is a good idea if she isn't eating much.

I have several broodies throughout the year. I've never watched how much they eat etc. when they have their chicks. I leave it up to them. I have 4-5  broodies that have been setting on eggs for 1-2 weeks and I've never seen any of them eat or drink...but I'm pretty sure they do and I leave them to their devices. They did the same thing last year and they hatched, well...too many chicks...lol.


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 17, 2017)

Yellowrose said:


> BYC is working again? Belling seems fine water full crop


Yep...BYC is going as of yesterday afternoon. You may have to clear your browser but try it and see.


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 17, 2017)

She seems fine? I think broodies are programmed a bit like the roosters...where they tidbit for the chicks but don't eat much themselves because they want the chicks to get the food. Broodies seem to be clucking too much all the time to really be eating much...lol.

I'll see you over at BYC?


----------



## Yellowrose (May 17, 2017)

The chicks are with her right now. At the very least they need to mingle with the older kids and get used to everyone. I've always done it this way but normally I have momma to protect them. I will be back out there in a few and spend the day as usual with them.

But right now I really need to figure out how much of thie vitamin & electrolyte plus to put in their water. for everyone.

It's a 4 ounce pouch says to put the pouch in 128 gallons of water. Soooo I need to figure out how much to put in a 1 gallon, 3 gallon and a 5 gallon 

If you want to help I will let ya 

What the link to my thread @ BYC maybe I should be going and doing this over there.


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 17, 2017)

Oh sorry...nothing gave me an alert that you'd posted.

Yes, don't you love mixing with those amounts...lol. Not! I will mention one thing I've read that I didn't know until a month ago...apparently one has to watch when you give electrolytes. It's fine if it's to an individual that needs it...like a sick hen or sheep that isn't eating and needs the electrolyte portion of it. But with healthy animals/birds that aren't under stress...the salt can be detrimental because they don't need it. For the entire healthy flock, vitamins meant for them is better. Unless they're under stress...then by all means give them electrolytes.


----------



## Yellowrose (May 17, 2017)

I wish I had known that about the electrolytes before I made up everyones water. I will get clean water in the outside waterer Get the chicks water back to fresh and just leave the one she is drinking out of with it. And Just pray the Good Lord takes care of everything. Maybe I should see about getting straight vits that I can feed everyone.

I will take care of several things I read in this one post. Then go back out with the kids.

Mom is very week. I am lucky she is getting up to drink I think it is mostly because all the little ones want to camp on her back. I think I will separate them again for a while and give her a break. They get so upset. Takes a bit to settle down if at all.

All it seems she will eat at all is grass. She keeps looking at the crumbles but not eating. I don't understand. I don't think I have any laying pellets right now to try. I am so limited on fund 'til I get my SSI. And I always put everyone on what the chicks eat and never had an issue before. Wish I could get some laying pellets and see if she would eat those. But funds  And some meal-worms to try

Sorry if I missed anything. I will quit bugging you folks here and go back where I belong.

Thank you so much for everything.... Everyone.

I found online someone sais 1/8 tsp per gallon. I will go with that for now. 1/4 for stressed chickens.


----------



## greybeard (May 17, 2017)

That will be a very diluted measure. 
There are 128 oz in 1 gallon.
128oz X 128 gallons=16,384 oz of water.
4 oz ÷ 16,384 oz=.0002 ounces of mix per 1 gallon of water.
Or
.0007 oz per 3 gal of water.
and
.001 oz of solution per 5 gal of water.

Even if you convert the .0002 oz of water to milliliters it's still an unusable measurement. (.0002 oz=.006 milliliters.)
But, 1 oz = 591 drops.
Therefore, .0002 oz=.118 drops, which is a much more useful measurement per gallon of water.
.118 drops x 3 (gal) = .414 drops per 3 gal of water
and
.118 X 5 (gal) = .591 drops per 5 gal of water, or just over 1/2 drop per 5 gallons of water.


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 17, 2017)

Darn, I totally missed you.  When you get on BYC...send me a conversation. I can't find you. I'm not really certain how to search, yet.

I'm going to be out but I can help figure out the stuff if you wish. I usually break it down like this...
4oz - 128 g
2oz - 64g
1oz - 32g
1/2oz - 16g
1/4oz - 8g
1/8oz- 4g

I break my amounts to grams and litres since I'm from Canada...lol.  I pull out the measuring spoons I have for the chickens 1/8 to a tablespoon. I use those to measure the powder. 1/16 is half of the one eight measure spoon.


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 17, 2017)

The electrolytes shouldn't bother them for a mix. I think that's if they are kept on electrolytes for an extended amount of time.


----------



## Yellowrose (May 17, 2017)

Did I post wrong. It is a 4 oz bag that makes up 128 gallons of water. Or I misread what you posted above.


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 17, 2017)

Greybeard has a better grasp of your ounces and gallons...lol. You're doing fine and you're not bothering anyone. You're only concerned and that's commendable.  I feed my entire flock on 21% chick starter because I also give grain. If she would eat chick starter, my thoughts are that it's fine.


----------



## Yellowrose (May 17, 2017)

My name over there is yellowrose1 I think. I have another name but don't use it if I can help it. And I am still looking for my thread over there. Is it named the same thing over there? I sure hope it wasn't put under my other name.

People say I worry to much about my animals. They are all I have, they are my friends and my only family. The 2 legged family have no time for me, not even my 2 boys And will never meet my grandkids in cali. The cats and chicken are what I got to give me a reason to continue the good fight.


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 17, 2017)

I know what you mean...the powdered stuff. I have 3-4 different packages...lol. It's a pain to break down.


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 17, 2017)

Did you just post a thread? I can't find you because I don't know how to search for people yet...lol. I can't find where to go.


----------



## Wickedchicken6 (May 17, 2017)

I have to pull DH out. I won't be back for a while...just to let you know. I'm going to search for you on BYC later too.


----------



## greybeard (May 17, 2017)

Yellowrose said:


> Did I post wrong. It is a 4 oz bag that makes up 128 gallons of water. Or I misread what you posted above.


I must have missed that this is a powder mix. I raise cattle and work in larger volumes, as the smallest water tank I use is 150 gallons.  I generally use electrolyte and other medicines that comes in liquid concentrate form.


You will most likely have to use Wickedchickens formula regarding fractions of powder measure instead of the drop measurement I posted.


----------



## Yellowrose (May 17, 2017)

Someone needs to come over here and help me really quit. She took her 7 outside or she tried to get away and they follow and left the 3 I added of buff hens because I think I will loose her. I should have taken the 7 back in instead of the 3 out with the others and now I can't get them all back in. I need 16 hands.

Sorta a joke.
-----------------------------------------------------

I'm glad the 7 know the drill. When I start herding them they know they are heading back to the coop. I managed to get them all back in easier then I thought.

As for mom, she will be gone soon I am certain. She did go out to get away from the chicks. I have her back in under the light also. She can't seem to hold her head up. Should I just put her out of her misery??? Normally I would but I have been concerned about the chicks.

The other three chicks I have out there were abandoned  by their moms at 3 weeks. I never kept them penned and they are doing fine. And now I have my Australorp momma going broody. I wish she would wait for the new coop when it will be finished this fall. I am moving from an 8x8 to a 10x12 and think I should have gone even bigger.. The broody's will have a designated corner specifically for them. I will be able to block them off or keep it open. I only asked the Lord for a couple Broody's. I must have 5 or 6 now. I lost one, peanut, to a weasel I think. She was another good buff orphington broody. I got the other 3 buff chicks that are 2 days apart because when big momma is gone I will only have one buff left. And she don't like to go broody.

Most of the chicks appear to be roosters, so they will all go in the freezer. My girls can only handle the one rooster and Mister is a really great protector and so lovable with me. I will also be thinning out some of my 5 yr old girls.  I don't want over 20-25 total at any given time.

Anyway. I will say it once more then log out.  And try to find the thread I apparently have at BYC. Thank you so such for everything. And allowing me to babble on so.

May God Bless everyone.


----------



## Yellowrose (May 17, 2017)

Wish I could move this entire thread over to BYC. The only things I have over there are a year and 2 yrs old threads. I will check in here occasionally in case anyone has any more for me...


----------



## Pots and Pans (May 22, 2017)

Yellowrose said:


> Big Momma is a Buff Orphington. She hatched out 7 chicks 2 weeks ago and is still refusing to eat. She drinks lots of water. and nibbles on grass. nibbles...
> 
> I have tried live culture yogurt, unsweetened apple sauce, maggot, meal worms, oatmeal, scrambled eggs, fresh squeezed moo juice and other things I am not thinking of at the moment. And nothing. She will eat a little one time and never again. Yogurt being the last one for like the 3rd time. Scrambled eggs yesterday and the day before.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pots and Pans (May 22, 2017)

I have had a problem with a chick that would have died too.  Someone prescribed childrens Poly-Vi-Sol vitamins[no iron] and real Maple syrup.  There is something in the maple syrup that saved her life.  My little bird today is spoiled rotten, ready to go outside and be a real chicken!


----------

